# Bees wax



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone know a good place to get real beeswax for beauty products? I don't want craft store stuff! I'm in Atlanta GA.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd suggest contacting the local bee club. They can probably connect you wiht a local beekeeper who has wax to sell:

http://www.metroatlantabeekeepers.org/contact-us.htm


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Silverstar7337 said:


> Anyone know a good place to get real beeswax for beauty products? I don't want craft store stuff! I'm in Atlanta GA.


******************************************
Let me know and I'll get some prices for you.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We sell bright yellow cosmitic grade bees wax made from cappings. It is $5.00 per pound sold in 3 pound blocks, plus USPS Flat rate shipping (two three day delivery.) $10.95 last I looked.
I can ship up to 12 pounds in the box.











Send an E mail to *[email protected]* if your intrested.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Another stack.










 Al


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> Another stack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's beautiful!!


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

yes great wax ,, I have some wax from him ,, clean , yellow ,, smells great


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

alleyyooper said:


> We sell bright yellow cosmitic grade bees wax made from cappings. It is $5.00 per pound sold in 3 pound blocks, plus USPS Flat rate shipping (two three day delivery.) $10.95 last I looked.
> I can ship up to 12 pounds in the box.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry so late to this but I sent you an email for shipping info. Would like to buy some soon!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Did you get the E Mail on the type of payment?

My E Mail has been giving me fits all week.

 Al


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

Al, when I noticed you were in Michigan, I googled your business name to see if you had a website or anything about a shop location, I would love to buy some of your beeswax. I found a blog entry from 2007 where you (I believe it was you) talked about cutting down an ash tree and finding honeybees and your initial quest to figure out what to do. Then I see your later posts in different forums and you're talking about hives and foundations and all sorts of things I've never heard of; I just wanted to say I think it's so cool that you took on something new and learned so much and developed a new skill and body of experience. That's a good part of what the homesteading mindset is all about.
Anyways, email sent about purchasing some beeswax.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No web site, Probably should do one some day.
It has been a great ride so far. Much better than a roll a coaster too as the ups arn't as high and the downs arn't as low.

 Al


----------

